# The EMTLife 500 Contest



## MMiz (Jun 20, 2013)

We're so close!  With 486,000+ posts, we're witin arm's reach of the 500k post mark.  To celebrate the momentous occasion, EMTLife is proud to announce the EMTLife 500.

You have until June 28, 2013 to guess when you think an EMTLifer will make that 500,000th post.  FYI, this is post 486,495.  One entry per user.

The winner, the person that correctly guesses the date, or is closest to the date, wins a $50 Amazon.com gift card and an EMTLife Premium+ membership.

Good luck!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 20, 2013)

December 20, 2013


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 20, 2013)

9/21/13. 

(Only one entry per person?)


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 20, 2013)

Dec. 3, 2013


----------



## MMiz (Jun 20, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> 9/21/13.
> 
> (Only one entry per person?)


Yeah, one entry per user.  I have my money on JP winning so far.


----------



## Cleric (Jun 20, 2013)

Jan 14th, 2014

Just to bridge across the new year.


----------



## chillybreeze (Jun 20, 2013)

Oct. 6, 2013


----------



## Anjel (Jun 20, 2013)

10/1/13


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 20, 2013)

October 15, 2013


----------



## Joan (Jun 20, 2013)

*500th*

Greetings all!!! I think we should reach 500th. On my birthday June 30. Thanks have a blessed day and all stay safe.


----------



## BGKc00rs (Jun 20, 2013)

10/22/2013


----------



## comppro (Jun 20, 2013)

Dec. 23 2013.


----------



## Ellington (Jun 20, 2013)

October 1, 2013


----------



## vr1401 (Jun 20, 2013)

*EMT 500 date*

My guess is November 2. 2013


----------



## Rialaigh (Jun 20, 2013)

Oct 7 2013


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 20, 2013)

November 11, 2013. By Robb. With a lot of jellybeans.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 20, 2013)

09/11/2013


----------



## Jmore416 (Jun 20, 2013)

*500k*

September 9th, 2013


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jun 20, 2013)

October 31, 2013


----------



## bgomez93 (Jun 20, 2013)

August 20, 2013


----------



## CritterNurse (Jun 20, 2013)

11/18/13


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 20, 2013)

9/28/13

I like all the people joining the forum for $50 :lol:


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 20, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> 9/28/13
> 
> I like all the people joining the forum for $50 :lol:


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 20, 2013)

09/22/2013


----------



## medic308 (Jun 20, 2013)

10/31/13


----------



## emssteph (Jun 20, 2013)

August 24th


----------



## emssteph (Jun 20, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> 09/22/2013


Ahah, this is my birthday. That would be cool.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 20, 2013)

azemtb255 said:


> October 31, 2013





emt308 said:


> 10/31/13





Anjel said:


> 10/1/13





Ellington said:


> October 1, 2013



Copy cats


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 20, 2013)

12/23/13


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jun 20, 2013)

9-29-13


----------



## Hunter (Jun 20, 2013)

11/15/13


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 20, 2013)

09/21


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm going to go with November 14, 2013.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 20, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Yeah, one entry per user.  I have my money on JP winning so far.



It's rigged!##


----------



## notar (Jun 21, 2013)

*500k*

23 December 2013


----------



## phideux (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice easy number 11/12/13


----------



## Obtuse (Jun 21, 2013)

*No copycats*

11-1-2013


----------



## Obtuse (Jun 21, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Copy cats



$12.50  each!!!

Booyah!  
Cashin in those chips!!!!

Mod- make a rule.... One date per person from now on; if you show up late to the game then too bad.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hmm, I'll go with 10/13/13.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 21, 2013)

An avg of 148 posts per day 
We are 13,511 posts away from 500k.
So if we keep on track of an avg of 148 posts per day it would take approx 91 days which puts us at 9/22/13.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 22, 2013)

Achilles said:


> An avg of 148 posts per day
> We are 13,511 posts away from 500k.
> So if we keep on track of an avg of 148 posts per day it would take approx 91 days which puts us at 9/22/13.


Damn it... someone else can do math.


----------



## silver (Jun 22, 2013)

September 6th ± 2 days (though my answer is the 6th).


----------



## Youngin (Jun 22, 2013)

09/02/13


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 23, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Damn it... someone else can do math.



I didn't feel like doing the math haha. 

Also to the mods, if you guess the date right and you have the 500,000 post does that person win the Internet?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 23, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I didn't feel like doing the math haha.
> 
> Also to the mods, if you guess the date right and you have the 500,000 post does that person win the Internet?




[sets alarm clock]
[spams forum on his chosen date]
[wins one free internet]


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 23, 2013)

12/12/13


----------



## dC0m (Jun 24, 2013)

11/24/13


----------



## m0nster986 (Jun 25, 2013)

12/16/13


----------



## IvyRed108 (Jun 25, 2013)

August 15th, 2013.


----------



## Spyro2500 (Jun 25, 2013)

August 30th 2013


----------



## EMDispatch (Jun 25, 2013)

8/28/13


----------



## Joe (Jun 25, 2013)

9/29/13 afternoon


----------



## Achilles (Jun 25, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Damn it... someone else can do math.



Actually, it probably would have been better to wait until the last possible minute, that way I could have spent a few minutes each day counting posts for that day. And then came to a better mean number. Sigh....


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jun 26, 2013)

10/2/2013


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 27, 2013)

9/23/13


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks to all that participated!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 29, 2013)

The following members need to choose a new date as the ones you selected were already taken:



Ellington said:


> October 1, 2013





emt308 said:


> 10/31/13





notar said:


> 23 December 2013





Chase said:


> 12/23/13





Corky said:


> 09/21





Joe said:


> 9/29/13 afternoon



Achilles, is 9/22/13 your choice?  If so, it's already taken.  Choose again please.



Achilles said:


> An avg of 148 posts per day
> We are 13,511 posts away from 500k.
> So if we keep on track of an avg of 148 posts per day it would take approx 91 days which puts us at 9/22/13.



*No other guesses will be taken.  Thank you.*


----------



## Achilles (Jun 29, 2013)

Achilles said:


> An avg of 148 posts per day
> We are 13,511 posts away from 500k.
> So if we keep on track of an avg of 148 posts per day it would take approx 91 days which puts us at 9/22/13.



I'll change it to 9-24


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 29, 2013)

Crap JP beat mention using my own birthdate! I'll go with 9/7/13 then


----------



## medic308 (Jun 29, 2013)

10/30/13


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 29, 2013)

Once the other four change their dates I'll post a PDF of everyone's selections.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 29, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> Once the other four change their dates I'll post a PDF of everyone's selections.



Do they have a time limit?


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 29, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Do they have a time limit?



Great question.  I'll give them a week. July 6, 2013.

*Edit:* But the sooner they do it the easier it will be for me.


----------



## Miraclebaby87 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm going to say December 29,2013


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 30, 2013)

My new pick is 11/28


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 30, 2013)

Miraclebaby87 said:


> I'm going to say December 29,2013



Sorry, the deadline for submissions has already passed.

Only the members listed in this post (http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=488248&postcount=57) will be allowed to change their dates, after which this thread will be closed.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 1, 2013)

Chase said:


> My new pick is 11/28



Thanks Chase.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 9, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> Thanks Chase.



Where's the pdf??


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry, I've been working all weekend and have had no energy to do, well, anything.

Give me a few moments...


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's the PDF...


----------



## Hunter (Jul 9, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> Sorry, I've been working all weekend and have had no energy to do, well, anything.
> 
> Give me a few moments...



Excuses! =P


----------



## MMiz (Jul 9, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> Here's the PDF...


Awesome job, thanks!  Here it is:

Joan - 6/30/2013
IvyRed108 - 8/15/2013
bgomez93 - 8/20/2013
emssteph - 8/24/2013
EMDispatch - 8/28/2013
Spyro2500 - 8/30/2013
Youngin - 9/2/2013
silver - 9/6/2013
Corky - 9/7/2013
Jmore416 - 9/9/2013
Wheel - 9/11/2013
JPINFV - 9/21/2013
CodeBru1984 - 9/22/2013
9D4 - 9/23/2013
Achilles - 9/24/2013
PoeticInjustice - 9/28/2013
BandageBrigade - 9/29/2013
Anjel - 10/1/2013
WuLabsWuTech - 10/2/2013
chillybreeze - 10/6/2013
Rialaigh - 10/7/2013
chaz90 - 10/13/2013
Addrobo - 10/15/2013
BGKc00rs - 10/22/2013
emt308 - 10/30/2013
azemtb255 - 10/31/2013
Obtuse - 11/1/2013
vr1401 - 11/2/2013
Rocketmedic40 - 11/11/2013
phideux - 11/12/2013
Akulahawk - 11/14/2013
Hunter - 11/15/2013
CritterNurse - 11/18/2013
dC0m - 11/24/2013
Chase - 11/28/2013
Arovetli - 12/3/2013
ExpatMedic0 - 12/12/2013
m0nster986 - 12/16/2013
DesertEMT66 - 12/20/2013
comppro - 12/23/2013
Cleric - 1/14/2014


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh, quick question. What time zone are we talking about? EDT or PDT, or something else?


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 13, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, quick question. What time zone are we talking about? EDT or PDT, or something else?


My phone automatically goes to GMT -5 on here. I would assume that's the default that they'll use. Then again, there's that saying about assuming...


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 13, 2013)

Eastern time zone.


----------



## notar (Jul 14, 2013)

*500k*

I think we will hit the 500K mark on 27 December 2013 UTC. ;-)


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 14, 2013)

notar said:


> I think we will hit the 500K mark on 27 December 2013 UTC. ;-)






ffemt8978 said:


> Sorry, the deadline for submissions has already passed.
> 
> Only the members listed in this post (http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=488248&postcount=57) will be allowed to change their dates, after which this thread will be closed.


3char


----------



## MMiz (Sep 8, 2013)

After much calculating to make up for deleted and moved posts, we reached our 500,000th post on September 2, 2013.  

Congratulations to Youngin for the correct guess!  He wins a $50 Amazon.com gift card and an EMTLife Premium+ membership.

Thanks to all of our members that helped us make it to 500,000!  Next up is a million!


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 22, 2013)

We've updated our Facebook page's cover photo to further celebrate!

www.facebook.com/emtlife


----------

